# Another big one



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

This one is down the street from the other massive house. Not many pics of this one, just a few of the 12'x6' shower.

Did the concrete slope in two stages. Started with a 4' doughnut, finished the remaining concrete slope the next day. Made it a lot easier.

Last pic is this crazy Signature Hardware shower head rough-in.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Pic of the two head locations.

Messed up shower shape ... why would someone want one shaped like that besides to be difficult?


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

What's that shower head look like in the finish?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Last pic is this crazy Signature Hardware shower head rough-in.


Looks like a POS to me........


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Flat blade, one line feeds the waterfall slot and the other line feeds the regular spray pattern portion. Here's pics I took from the company's site.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's how this turned out. Tub too.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Interesting kitchen faucet in the same house.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

T&S should start making residential kitchen faucets

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## celtic1 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Beautiful Work*

You should be Proud. Suggest You make a thank You call to that Man that taught You. You'll make His Day.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

chonkie said:


> Interesting kitchen faucet in the same house.


Man that is ugly. Looks like the defective child of a nuked faucet.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Other then the faucet everything is grand. Tangental question: how will they heat such a big shower so they arent freezing? Underfloor?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

yaacov said:


> Other then the faucet everything is grand. Tangental question: how will they heat such a big shower so they arent freezing? Underfloor?


Done a huge house bathroom with walk in shower , 5 shower valves and head.. (by others)..complained about cold floor.. used the hot water circ line staple up under the shower ... the rest from boiler for winter time.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

chonkie said:


> Interesting kitchen faucet in the same house.


What kind of faucet is this? You do really nice work!


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

As always, nice work Chonkie


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> What kind of faucet is this? You do really nice work!


Signature Hardware and thank you.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

chonkie said:


> Signature Hardware and thank you.




Only dealt with them once. Shower valve seemed to be decent stuff.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I've been installing a bunch of their stuff lately. Seems to be decent quality stuff so far, not overly complicated, and not too bad on price. Only thing i don't like of theirs is the regular shower neck threads. I've had issues with many, but not all.


----------

